# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  One room down ...

## Black Cat

Due to popular demand (well, Mattcz and Jago) I thought I might post part of my reno for your delectation. Have never posted a photo-log here so not sure if they will come out in the order i am describing things, but here goes. 
Basically the house was derelict when I bought it, over the internet, while still living in the UK. It had stood empty for three years and had been occupied by a family of aging alcoholics (who raised four children) for the preceding 20 years. The rooms showed evidence of the children's occupation in the form of multiple posters, that seem to date predominantly from the '80s, if not earlier. See if you can spot anyone you know! 
The fireplace in this room was bricked up and concreted over. The floor was sound, but had many strange marks on it as over time the room had been japanned around the edges, then subsequently used for stage one of the butcher's shop that later moved to a lean-to out the side. There was an oven in here, but it had never been wired in, so was presumably purely decorative, or placed there so the real estate agent could imply there was a kitchen here (there wasn't). 
But as you can see there was also lots of lovely furniture left behind in various states of decay, and some of that has been stashed in the shipping container awaiting restoration once I have a few more rooms habitable. 
Stage one was stripping out layers of carpet, but leaving the lino behind to protect the floor boards. Then the fire place was completely rebuilt - with the cheeks replaced and a new hearth constructed. Since this was to be the bedroom, this is a false fireplace, and so, when time came to plaster out, I had it rendered also, to make it clear it is not connected to the outside world. It shares a chimney with the woodheater in the next room - an essential addition last winter as it was subzero in the house for much of the early period I was here. Working in woolley hat, woolley gloves, scarf, five layers of clothes etc, rather inhibits the safe operation of powertools i find :Biggrin:  
The plasterers first patched what remained of sound plaster (fortunately all the lathes were sound, except those under the window), the applied a new hard-plaster coat over all. That proved to be a bad decision as they seem to have had too much concrete in the mix and when the house has flexed, the plaster has cracked rather badly. I will wait till the rest of the work is done to stabilise the place before worrying how to deal with that as it at least now has sound (ish) walls in three rooms. 
The floor was a real challenge as, in addition to the strange patterns of fittings that were stained, there was also a great patch of cooking oil in the middle of the floor. So I scrubbed all the boards (several times - used huge quantities of water, and I am on tanks), applied a stain that matched the previous stains fairly well, but did not remove all trace of the original patterns of use, then coated it with Feast Watson's tung-oil based floor sealant. 
I finally got to move into the room on the 23 May this year - a night of minus 8 degrees. So it was quite nice not to have to spend it in the caravan ... 
Still to go are: 
- replace the window - it is rotted in some parts, so will need to be repaired and/or replaced as will the sill and frames
- install picture rails: these have never been a feature previously but i have dozens of paintings that need a home
- paint the walls below and above the picture rails (probably sage green below, warm white or cream above
- build a mantelpiece that is similar to the one remaining original mantel that came with the house and install it.
- finish off the hearth which is crumbling around the edges. 
And in case you are wondering why it took so long ... this was the best room in the house ... :Shock:  :Rotfl:

----------


## Black Cat

In case you are wondering about that pale bit in the middle of the floor - there was a second, thinned coat of stain went on that evened it out effectively.

----------


## watson

:2thumbsup:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

BC
Very nice work and about time you shared - I for one encourage more of it. 
As for the pace.....there is no race, just as there is never a finish.

----------


## jago

SBDsaid it best but well done and you did what ...bought it on the net, wow I've bought computers and TV's on the net but again wow! :2thumbsup:  
I see you like the cold then!

----------


## Armers

Looking good... we just need more photos of the work thats been done and yet to come  :Biggrin:  
I love watching other people work! Esp when i am going slow at the moment... damn titles office spelling names wrong.. 
anyway Awesome work! 
Cheers

----------


## Black Cat

I will see what I can do with another part of the house - signal not good tonight, so it may take a while. Will start a separate thread for that one.

----------


## mattcz

well done bc. You should have announced it in my thread where I asked you to post. I only found this because I did a search for tung oil.  
It is all looking really good - POST MORE PHOTOS SOON. 
And yes, you are a brave woman buying over internet but it seems to be working out well. 
SBD - there is only a race if winter is coming. Lost the race last year and may very well lose it this year as well.

----------


## Black Cat

Thanks Matt, will do that next time you issue a challenge. There are two more threads here 'out the back' and 'down the side' that also cover this work. Like yours it is going on in many different locations simultaneously, so I find it easier to work out by subdividing it into units for the purposes of explanation ... (I am easily confused, lol).

----------


## mattcz

ahah......willl go and search....

----------


## Black Cat

Thanks Vic, it can be annoying when the locals keep saying 'when are you going to ....' and ask about something that will be at least 3 years down the track, but it is also very rewarding. The idea here is that I have a hobby that will keep me off the streets, mentally and physically and active for many years to come. By the time I start slowing down the things that need doing will be the things I am then able for - embroidering window blinds, making rag rugs etc. In the mean time the goal is to set the house and yard up for that future point when activity does slow down so that it will be easy to manage. So far so good. Oven goes on on Monday, gas gets connected to it shortly thereafter (my plumber's off-sider's wife is suffering a terminal illness so their work programme is designed around her needs) and the benchtop will go on shortly thereafter. Once that is done I can start work on prepping for painting the bargeboards and gables (someone else's job as i hate heights), installing the roof with additional battens to withstand the local gales, and then finishing off the weatherboards (which will have to wait for Spring).

----------

